# Precious Little Girl



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Someone posted this on Facebook and this sweet little girl has stolen my heart! She is just too precious and will be available for adoption tomorrow. How I wish I could have another...

At Gwinnett County Animal Shelter:
Animal ID # is 11549/8215
I am a FEMALE, PEN 219 - MALTESE
The shelter thinks I am YOUNG
I will be available for adoption starting on 12/15/2010
FOUND STRAY ; SMALL ; FRIENDLY 
Call the Shelter for more information 770-339-3200.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I can see why she has stolen your heart, she's a little doll! :wub: I'm sure she will find a loving, forever home in no time.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

OMG she's a doll! :wub: I doubt that little cutie will have to wait very long.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

such a cutie :wub:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Someones going to grab her up! She is precious!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow she's a heart grabber! She looks so sad,she needs Santa to get her a furever home for Christmas... I can't believe she was a stray... she looks pretty well cared for ..compared to many strays.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

How could anyone let her go??? She's beautiful!:wub:


----------



## lori (Jul 8, 2008)

michellerobison said:


> Wow she's a heart grabber! She looks so sad,she needs Santa to get her a furever home for Christmas... I can't believe she was a stray... she looks pretty well cared for ..compared to many strays.


I thought the same thing, Michelle. She does look well cared for but she does look very sad. She's a cutie patootie though and I am sure she won't have long to wait for her furever home! BTW Jennifer, where is Gwinnett County?


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

I saw her on FB this morning...her eyes are so sweet! :wub: I am sure she will have a home soon.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

She's gorgeous! If I could have another one right now, I would be SPRINTING to the shelter to grab her!


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

lori said:


> I thought the same thing, Michelle. She does look well cared for but she does look very sad. She's a cutie patootie though and I am sure she won't have long to wait for her furever home! BTW Jennifer, where is Gwinnett County?


It's in Georgia. I've seen this posted as an Emergency on FB. I don't know why. Maybe she is at a kill shelter. If it wasn't so far I would consider going to get her out of there.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

What an adorable little girl! 

I hope she was lost accidentally...I will never understand how a human can abandon an animal....


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh what a sweet baby, I pray she finds a forever loving home very soon, and I bet she will. Sweet little girl.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i saw her on FB too n i wouldve snatched her right up if it was in ny , poor baby


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

How sad and at Christmas too. I bet she escaped and someone brought her to safety. Poor little girl. I hope she gets a new home soon.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

lori said:


> I thought the same thing, Michelle. She does look well cared for but she does look very sad. She's a cutie patootie though and I am sure she won't have long to wait for her furever home! BTW Jennifer, where is Gwinnett County?


Gwinnett County is NE of Atlanta.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

she's adorable:wub: hopefully she will have a new home tomorrow


----------



## LuluLolly (Oct 7, 2009)

She is gorgeous! It won't take long for her to find her forever home.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I thought maybe she got away from someone,maybe an elderly person... I can't imagine anyone dumping such a cutie pie. I wonder if Sothern Comfort Maltese Rescue has seen her...
Speaking of SCMR , hey Cindy how's Gypsy doing? I've been thinking about her lately.


----------

